# Daniela Braga at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (9x)



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

fly like a butterfly...


----------



## lovebox (28 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for the pics


----------

